# Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln



## bensihari (26. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich im August in mein geliebtes Hamburg zurückehren werde, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Boot zuzulegen. Eigentlich suche ich dabei die eierlegende Wollmilchsau! :q
Nach Möglichkeit sollte das Boot zum Zanderangeln in Hamburg (Elbe und Hafen) sowie zum küstennahen angeln auf der Ostsee geeignet sein. Sind denn z.B. Spezialboote zum Vertikalangeln (z.B. Alumacraft Lunker) für die Ostsee halbwegs geeignet? Lassen wir Sturm und sonstige extremen Wetterlagen mal außen vor... Oder gibt es Kombiboote, die für beides gleichermaßen geeignet sind?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe! :m

VG Jens


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. April 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

Hallo,
es sind sicher die normalen küstentauglichen Boote eher zum Vertikalangeln geeignet, als diese Genickbrecher für die Küste. Ich bin solche Boote in kanada auf den Flüssen gefahren. Dort konnte man bei Wind selbst die Flüsse nicht mehr zügig befahren.
Gruß


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. April 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

Meinst du mit Spezialboot fürs Vertikalangeln jetzt diese Bassboats aus den Staaten???

Ich glaube, wenn du ein solides, küstentaugliches Terhi oder Quicksilver hast, machst du auf der Elbe auch nichts falsch. Die Welle, die wir hier auf dem Strom (ich wohn ja auch hier xD) bei Wind haben, sind auch nicht zu unterschätzen... dazu sind das dann meist noch diese fiesen, ganz kurzen und spitzen Wellen. Wenn man von einem Boot auf der ostsee pilken kann, geht auch auf der Elbe das Vertikalfischen. Würd ich zumindest mal so annehmen...

Gruß


----------



## bensihari (28. April 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

Moin zusammen,

vielen Dank schon mal für die Tipps! Genau, diese Spezialboote sind diese Basshunter... Die konnte ich mir nicht wirklich für die Ostsee vorstellen... Aber wie sieht es denn aus, wenn man in Hafebecken angelt (ist das vom Boot überhaupt erlaubt?), ist da ein größeres ostseetaugliches Boot nicht zu schwerfällig, oder kommt man damit klar? Ist es denn noch möglich, die größeren Boote auch sauber mit einem E-Motor zu steuern (oder auf der Stelle zu halten)?

VG Jens


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. April 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

Also ich hab in Burgstaaken/Fehmarn mal gesehen, dass jemand mit so einem bassboat auf die Ostsee ist... würd ich mich aber nur bei totalem Ententeich trauen. Ich hab auch von noch keinem Hafen gehört, in dem das Angeln erlaubt ist #c Außer Hering und Meeräschen ist da eh nichts zu holen#h


----------



## bensihari (29. April 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

Moin Dorsch_Freak,

ich meinte eigentlich in den Hafenbecken im Hamburgerhafen. In nem Yachthafen ist mir das Angeln dann doch etwas zu langweilig! ;o)
Aber diese Alunußschalen sind dann wohl raus... Hat denn noch jemand Erfahrung, wie sich die küstentauglichen Boote mit E-Motor steuern lassen? Ich hab ein klein wenig die Befürchtung, dass die zu schwerfällig sein könnten...


----------



## HD4ever (29. April 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

weiß ja nicht was du ausgeben willst ... und ob evtl der SBF vorhanden ist ?
das würde die tips schon mal vereinfachen :m
im Flohmarkt ist doch ein *richtig schönes* grad drin - sowas in der Art sollte es schon sein wenn du auch an die Ostseeküste damit willst, müßte ja nicht unbedingt 20 PS haben


des weiteren mußt du dich im HH-Hafen auch nicht unbedingt punktgenau mit nem E-Motor auf der Stelle halten, da muß man eh etwas suchen um die zu finden, viele Scharkanten o.ä. sind da so nicht zu finden ;-)


----------



## bensihari (29. April 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

Moin Jörg,

SBF ist vorhanden, max. Limit inkl alle Wünsche liegt bei 10 bis 15 TEur. Wenn ich mir in Neustadt hin und wieder ein Boot ausleihe und mit den 5 PS Motoren durch die Gegend tucker, dann macht das nicht so richtig Spaß... Und gerade auf der elbe, wenns mal gegen den Strom gehen sollte, würde ich auch schon aus Sicherheitsgründen min. 20 PS dranhängen wollen, oder?

VG Jens


----------



## HD4ever (29. April 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

klar - keine Frage .... 
also wie gesagt finde ich das Boot ausm Flohmarkt schon super geeignet - für die Ostsee sollte es schon etws hochbordiger sein, damit kannst du die ganzen Bass-Boote schon mal knicken 
und auch im Hafen und der Elbe sind die Wellen nicht zu vernachlässigen !
im ruhigen Hafenbecken ist es sicher nicht so schlimm, aber wenn du durch Hauptstrom fährt wo die Fähren alle kreuz und quer fahren wirds schon mal sehr ungemütlich.
mit dem angepeilten Preisrahmen stehen dir sicherlich alle Möglichkeiten offen, für die Ostsee ist etwas mehr Länge natürlich immer besser, wobei man natürlich immer den besten Kompromiß für alle Verwendungen suchen muß :m
kannst ja sonstmal diverse online Angebote durchforsten und dann gezielt zu Angeboten die Meinungen einholen ...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. April 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

Eine Hafenarbeitsfirma im hamburger Hafen fährt doch diese Alboats aus Norwegen. Unkaputtbare Teile aus recycelten Benzinkanistern... habe ich Norwegen mal eines gefahren, die Dinger sind echt nicht zu verachten und garnicht mal teuer.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. April 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

Ein Freund verkauft seine Crescent 499 mit Schlupfkajüte, 30 PS 4takter und Supertrailer für 6500...
Sicher ein Boot für alle Zwecke. Damit kann man sich sogar schonmal in Rügen um die Ecke wagen. Wenns interessiert, stell ich den Kontakt her.


----------



## Steinbuttt (30. April 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

Ich zB. habe ein *Crescent 410* mit einem *8PS Mercury *(man kann aber auch mehr ranhängen)*. *
Das benutze ich hier in den Bodden und bei mir hier im Zingster Strom zum Hecht, Zander, Aal usw. angeln.
Aber eben auch vor der Küste zum Dosch, Mefo-Angeln usw.

Für mich ein empfehlenswertes Boot, um hier im Küstengebiet flexibel zu sein!#6

Klar, sieht das toll aus, wenn die Zander-Vertikal-Profis auf ihren amerik. Bassbooten sitzen ... doch zum Meeresangeln möchte ich so ein Boot nicht benutzen.#d

Dafür ist mMn. das Vertikal usw. -angeln von einem "küstentauglichen Rauhwasserboot" genau so gut möglich, nur eben sicherer.


Gruß Heiko


----------



## bensihari (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

Super, vielen Dank Euch für die Hilfestellungen!!!! 

VG und ein schönes Restwochenende!!!


----------



## guttata (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Boot zum Zanderangeln (Elbe) und Plattfisch- und Dorschangeln*

Mir ging das ähnlich, auch ich habe die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gesucht. Bin einige Jahre mit einem 3m Schlauchboot, Zodiac, Festrumpf 10PS gefahren, küstentauglich, maximaler Angelspaß, aber sehr eng und öfter naß. Da das Gespann in die Garage passen muß (also max 6m), habe ich mich nach langem Suchen für das Crescent 434 mit 15PS AB entschieden, Trailer, Boot und Moror unter 10.000€. Ich habe das nicht bereut. Auf der Ostsee und im Hamburger Hafen wegen der hohen Bordwand perfekt, man sitzt trocken. Gerade die kurzen Wellen im Hafen stören jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr, im Schlauchboot war das doch nicht ganz ohne. Fährt mit 2 Personen und komplettem Gepäck nach GPS 25km/h max., also ist man auch schnell von einer Angelstelle zur anderen unterwegs - vor allem aber: Platz genug für 2 Angler und den ganzen Kram den man eben so bei sich hat. Mehr als ein garagentauglicher Kompromiss.

Falls Du Info brauchst, einfach kurz schreiben.


Petri Heil Guttata


----------

